# Stihl 051 AV, worth resurecting?



## Zackman1801 (Aug 17, 2008)

hey guys, so here is the story. im at my grandfathers and im wandering around the garage, and i saw this saw. its been sitting there for quite a few years because something went wrong with it and my grandfather really could care less about fixing it. So im trying to fix it up. But i dont know where to start or whats wrong with it. Its got a brand new bar and chain on it so it would be a shame to waste. I looked over the cosmetics, it looks good, not much wear on the outside, the air filter is dirty. i havent been able to check on the cylinder to see if its scored yet because i havent been able to get much of anything off of it since my Scrench wont work since the nuts are slightly too small for the regular stihl side of the scrench and too big for the husky side. I also havent been able to get the spark plug out because i dont seem to have a wrench big enough for the plug. The engine seems like its not seized up either because i can pull the starter cord. its got a pretty hefty pull to it. I tried putting new gas in it, and pulling it over, no luck. So what should i check for and what should i know about these saws. this thing is an absolute brute. it would be a shame to waste such a big powerfull saw when i can fix it up and use it.
Also i am under the impression that this is around a 90cc saw. is this correct? if it is what abouts is the biggest bar i could put on it. im very interested in using this saw to work with when some of my smaller saws cant get the job done.
thanks
Zack


----------



## Stihl 041S (Aug 17, 2008)

Look thru the carb and look at the piston.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Aug 17, 2008)

Usually the first thing I check on vintage saws to see if I can get them to start is fire to the plug, and then through the plug, if you have fire then squirt a little premix in the sparkplug hole and without the choke on pull it over a couple of times. It should pop or even fire up a second or two. Ithen squirt some premix through the carb into the intake with the throttle open and pull it over again a couple of times, if it starts and runs a couple seconds I will add new premix to the tank and squirt a little more mix through the carb and pullit over until it fires again. Sometimes the saw will pick up the gas and run ,sometimes it takes two or more squirt through the carb and starts to get it primed and up and running. If the saw does not pick up gas and keep running then a check on the fuel lines,filter and pickup is next and check the impulse line if the saw has one. Usually the carb needs a kit if the saw has been sitting and not run for years the diaphragms go stiff and won`t pump or regulate the gas. If you do it one step at a time then you know what has to be done to get to the next. Then things like compression can be checked and if the carb will not adjust in right a vaccum test would tell if the saw needs gaskets or seals. Don`t worry about cosmetics until after the mechanicals are up to snuff and the saw runs correctly. Sounds like you have a good saw to start out with and if you do a little mechanical work on it you will have a highly regarded chainsaw with sentimental value as well.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 17, 2008)

Remove muffler and check piston.
Check for spark.
Remove carb and clean.
Check fuel and impulse lines
Fill with fresh mix.
Start it.

OR

You could just send it to me before you invest all that time and effort into it


----------



## Zackman1801 (Aug 18, 2008)

ill have to make sure to look at those things.
also what do you guys think of actually using this saw for work? ive had mixed reactions from people who say since its got no chain break i probably shouldent. what do you think?


----------



## 2dogs (Aug 18, 2008)

Zackman1801 said:


> ill have to make sure to look at those things.
> also what do you guys think of actually using this saw for work? ive had mixed reactions from people who say since its got no chain break i probably shouldent. what do you think?



When to say work do you mean for another person or company? If so then, no, don't use this old obsolete saw without a chain brake. For personal use, then by all means have fun.


----------



## Mike Van (Aug 18, 2008)

Zack - This link will give you a lot of the specs on the 051 http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.nsf/ed1d619968136da688256af40002b8f7/614db49a351a25f488256ba20019a07c?OpenDocument


----------



## jeeptj19992001 (Aug 18, 2008)

Zackman1801 said:


> ill have to make sure to look at those things.
> also what do you guys think of actually using this saw for work? ive had mixed reactions from people who say since its got no chain break i probably shouldent. what do you think?





they are correct, you should not use this saw at all. it is a safety hazard, and you will hurt yourself. the government is here to keep you save, you will send the saw to me, just to make sure that you do not hurt yourself. 
i will pm you my address, and i will be a nice guy and even pay the postage.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 18, 2008)

jeeptj19992001 said:


> they are correct, you should not use this saw at all. it is a safety hazard, and you will hurt yourself. the government is here to keep you save, you will send the saw to me, just to make sure that you do not hurt yourself.
> i will pm you my address, and i will be a nice guy and even pay the postage.



Hey! I called dibs first


----------



## jeeptj19992001 (Aug 18, 2008)

blsnelling said:


> Hey! I called dibs first




just making sure you or the general public, will not be hurt by the bad bad machine......


----------



## Zackman1801 (Aug 18, 2008)

haha i think ill take my chances.


----------



## jeeptj19992001 (Aug 18, 2008)

Zackman1801 said:


> haha i think ill take my chances.





sorry can not allow you to do that, guess i will have to call the guys with the dark sun glasses......they will remove it before you are allowed to hurt your self, or the general public.......and if you drive by a school with that saw in the car, you will be arrested, and full body cavity searched....i warned you


----------



## Zackman1801 (Aug 18, 2008)

ok, heres the deal. if you can pry it from my cold dead hands...its yours!


----------



## s.cummings (Sep 22, 2008)

I just bought a 051 from fleabay with a 32 inch bar and put a 99 driver 404 chain on it and cut a 63 inch diameter Maple tree into slabs. Wow they are great saws it cut through full bar length like it was butter. The no chain brake is a little nerve racking but you get over it pretty quick, the chain slows down pretty quick when you let go of the throttle. I say fix it up and start clear cutting yahoo!!!


----------



## andrethegiant70 (Sep 22, 2008)

The 051 is a great saw, very much worth having. Its too heavy to be an effective firewood saw, but if you've got some big bucking or milling to do, It'll eat that stuff up.

Keep it and run it, especially if it was Grandpa's!


----------



## 1_badger (Dec 12, 2010)

*Chain Brake*

Does anyone know if you can retrofit a chainbrake onto one of these??


----------



## atvhead (Dec 12, 2010)

my 051 is my go to saw for just about everything. i have a 30" bar on mine almost always and a 21" for other times. i will end up using it for small stuff despite its weight just because it is fun to use. cut down a 38" maple a few weeks ago with it and it just laughs! worth it in my opinion.


----------



## Phil_C (Dec 13, 2010)

1_badger said:


> Does anyone know if you can retrofit a chainbrake onto one of these??



Yes it is possible. The later model 051 had a chain brake. Not easy to find on ebay though.

Regards

Phil


----------



## JJay03 (Feb 22, 2011)

My father n law has a 051 laying around should I try to buy it off of him? It runs supposedly he had it started recently. I dont even know what one would be worth just sounds fun to clean it up.


----------



## dave k (Feb 23, 2011)

There are a couple of threads giving the info needed to to convert 051 into 076 the biggest part of the job is retapping the head bolts from M5 to M6.
Also remember that 051 = TS 560 and 076 = TS 760 which means when looking for parts sometimes worth asking under both model #


----------



## qualitysaw (Dec 12, 2011)

*I just picked up a Stihl 051 AV from a friend.....*

The saw is a bit rough, but I got it started, runs like it needs a carb rebuild. Anyone know what this saw is worth? I think it is too big for me to keep.


----------

